# anyone know areas with coyotes



## Cool Breeze331 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi this will be my first season going hunting for coyotes i have everything except a place to go and does anyone know where i could possibly go and how woould you get a hold of the land owners. Any info helps thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

As for places to go... I would go scout - it is what we all do. The landowners... you just need to go find out who owns the land and ask them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not many are gonna give you the locations of their honey holes.

Do what everybody else does and go burn a few tanks of gas and knock on doors. Theres coyotes literally everywhere.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i agree, you can ask the same question over and over again. It comes down to just getting off the computer and getting your own area worked out. It doesn't take much time at all and most farmers are more than willing to let you on. Just get out there, plain and simple.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

This time of year is huge. You gotta get out and follow some grain trucks around then stop and talk to guys that are working fields. I look for big equipment and trucks with the farmers name on the door they have more ground to work. Just because they are in a field that you would not wanna hunt does not mean they don't own one. Get a plate book and chase the trucks you find good ground. I went 4/5 talking to farmers last weekend and have lined up a bunch of ground.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know of a few spots. :lol:


----------



## Cool Breeze331 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fallguy said:


> I know of a few spots. :lol:


of course u do u have been doing this for years lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You would be hard pressed to find an area in North Dakota that didn't have coyote. One was in the back of our church lot the other day. Granted we are on the very edge of town, but that's darn close. I live in a housing community north of town and one morning had a coyote after cottontails in the vacant lot south of me. Don't worry about what part of North Dakota just look for habitat. Out west that habitat is everywhere, and in the eastern part of the state you may be looking for cattails or shelter belts.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool Breeze331 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > I know of a few spots. :lol:
> ...


I still consider myself a novice.


----------



## Cool Breeze331 (Jul 13, 2011)

a novice i would probably say your up in the pro area :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: :lol: oke: oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool Breeze331 said:


> a novice i would probably say your up in the pro area :sniper:


Far from it!

xdeano shut it or I'll walk your hip into oblivion next weekend when we are hunting.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Calling coyotes is not a race. I'm the turtle at the end waiting for you to figure out what you 're doing. oke: 
Xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Calling coyotes is not a race. I'm the turtle at the end waiting for you to figure out what you 're doing. oke:
> Xdeano


True. Nothing wrong with being able to out endurance people though. :beer: All that running has to be good for something. :thumb:

Looking forward to some calling next weekend with you! Hope the weather cooperates. This weekend looks good so far. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know, the only thing your endurance is good for besides running 50 miles is making kids and wearing out your joints. 
Xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> I don't know, the only thing your endurance is good for besides running 50 miles is making kids and wearing out your joints.
> Xdeano


Bah. It's when you don't use your body it becomes weak. It's been proven that if you stress your bones, ligaments, and tendons properly they become stronger. As with any sport, progression and listening to your body is key. I can think of many benefits I have gotten from my running over 18 years. Not sure how it helps me make kids though?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> :lol: :lol: oke: oke:


This made me ROR.


----------

